# Kroger partners with Nuro for SDC food delivery.



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/27/kroger-to-soon-begin-driverless-grocery-delivery.html

Kroger to bring driverless cars to grocery delivery

Kroger is partnering with autonomous car company Nuro to introduce driverless cars to its grocery delivery.

Kroger has made a number of investments toward expanding its digital and online delivery business.

"Last mile delivery" is one of the hardest feats in the delivery of fresh food.

Nuro, founded in 2016 by Google engineers, is an autonomous car company built explicitly for the business of transporting goods. That means its cars are slimmer and designed differently than ones meant to carry people. Nuro does not yet have special refrigerated cars, but is working on a new iteration of vehicles with such technology.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

The best version of this story is at https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/28/17509856/kroger-nuro-self-driving-car-delivery-partnership

Check this out
"Kroger vetted a number of different AV startups before settling on Nuro. "We wanted a team that could demonstrate an ability to innovate reliable technology," Cosset told The Verge. "Quite candidly, no one has really cracked the code yet."

Ouch!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

And Kroger will be on the hook when one of their sdc's kills someone.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Autonomous vehicles and America's largest supermarket retailer are teaming up to change the future and convenience of grocery shopping.

Robots, yet Another reason shoppers won't be using uber to, or from the stores.

Kroger and Nuro, an autonomous vehicle startup, *announced* a partnership Thursday aimed at making grocery delivery accessible and affordable with a pilot test.










http://www.autonews.com/article/20180629/RETAIL/180629740/kroger-autonomous-vehicle-grocery-delivery


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

And people will continue to gain comfort with robotic delivery of crucial consumables.

Next step, no need to use uber to and from stores and risk offensive unemployable malcontent drivers.

Someone gets killed? So what. Happens everyday at the hands of an uber driver 

The March to the future continues


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lmao, so as long as someone lives in the parking lot and there are no cars whatsoever in the parking lot, and there are no people whatsoever in the parking lot, they can have groceries delivered to them in the parking lot, that's all that video showed me

I also saw a vehicle driving atleast 30 mph through the parking lot. Sounds very safe.

Still no videos whatsoever over 15 minutes showing these things in public driving themselves with no help from the driver.

All they ever show are promotional videos in staged situations, in parking lots, in animations, in computer simulations. 

And now Kroger has to pay someone to select all of the groceries and put them in the vehicle. I'm sure that won't cost anything.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I also saw a vehicle driving atleast 30 mph through the parking lot. Sounds very safe.


This is false. "The produce-schlepper will go* just 25 miles per hour*, but will increase its max speed in the future."

What could stop homeless hungry people from following the robot to its destination on a bike, wait for the buyers to come out of their houses to unload the groceries, and attack them (or if they have many bags to carry, just wait for their first trip inside), steal the food and bike away with a fresh and yummy breakfast, lunch or dinner? How many people using the unmanned delivery service will like to feel it could be dangerous on the street for them to go and unload the robot?

Is it moral to steal food for the benefit of a starving person if that is the only means by which the food may be obtained?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> This is false. "The produce-schlepper will go* just 25 miles per hour*, but will increase its max speed in the future."
> 
> What could stop homeless hungry people from following the robot to its destination on a bike, wait for the buyers to come out of their houses to unload the groceries, and attack them (or if they have many bags to carry, just wait for their first trip inside), steal the food and bike away with a fresh and yummy breakfast, lunch or dinner? How many people using the unmanned delivery service will like to feel it could be dangerous on the street for them to go and unload the robot?
> 
> Is it moral to steal food for the benefit of a starving person if that is the only means by which the food may be obtained?


even 25 mph is wayy too fast in a parking lot

go find a walmart and go 25 mph and see if it looks safe and this assumes it's really not going 30 mph like it looks


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> even 25 mph is wayy too fast in a parking lot
> 
> go find a walmart and go 25 mph and see if it looks safe and this assumes it's really not going 30 mph like it looks


That is maximum speed anywhere. Great to follow on a bike, and get some out of it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> And Kroger will be on the hook when one of their sdc's kills someone.


This is nothing new.

It's called insurance.



uberdriverfornow said:


> All they ever show are promotional videos in staged situations, in parking lots, in animations, in computer simulations.


This is patently false.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> This is nothing new.
> 
> It's called insurance.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Still no videos whatsoever over 15 minutes showing these things in public driving themselves with no help from the driver.


OK, I'm bored with your claim. Cruise Automation on public roads, no driver, 23 minutes of driving. Enjoy and then give a shout out for help with your goalposts.

The fail is strong with this one.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> This is nothing new.
> 
> It's called insurance.


And insurance costs money.



RamzFanz said:


> This is patently false.


If it was, you woulda stated why and it would be crystal clear. Unlike you, I don't lie.



RamzFanz said:


> OK, I'm bored with your claim. Cruise Automation on public roads, no driver, 23 minutes of driving. Enjoy and then give a shout out for help with your goalposts.
> 
> The fail is strong with this one.


lmao, you posted a video of 3 minutes ? a video where they apparently shortened the video for our convenience ? The only convenience to shortening this video is so that people can't make a determination as to what exactly is going on when it's driving. The first thing that sticks out is how often this sdc gets passed up by all other vehicles. It's driving so slow it's a nuisance on the road.

I like how the people that put that promotional video together acted like they were being cool by not posting the full video. In fact, they coulda posted both videos, the full 23 minute video AND the 3 minute shortened video if they wanted to.

There are nobody in the world that wants to see the bullshit shortened video. Nobody wants to see a video that shows nothing. Everyone wants to see the full 23 minute video so we can see all the mistakes it makes.

So, I'll ask again, when are you going to post a video over 15 minutes that shows any of the supposed 6,000,000 miles of SDC miles of a car with no human doing anything, not even hovering their hands over the steering wheel like you see this driver doing? You also don't know if the driver is pushing the gas or pushing the brake.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BQE Joe said:


> Great to be an American.
> 
> I, for one, am not willing to allow a foreign nation
> develop new technology that could be used against my country
> ...


LOL


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> And insurance costs money.
> 
> If it was, you woulda stated why and it would be crystal clear. Unlike you, I don't lie.
> 
> ...


7,000,000 miles now. Doh!

Hey, wanna hear what actual riders are saying?

Oh, look, even more riders!

Wanna see an hour and twenty-two minutes of night driving? (yes, that's a raccoon it yielded to)

I don't know if the driver is pushing the gas or break? I know because they said they didn't. You can conjure up some big conspiracy involving hundreds of people and even kids, but as long as they continue to be forthright and honest, I'm going to accept their word and video evidence.

Uh, by the way dude, now it doesn't have an accelerator or brake. No steering wheel either.

So, what now? Cruise Automation and Waymo are just lying? That's your position? It's all fake? Crisis actors?

Dude, you're in denial.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> 7,000,000 miles now. Doh!
> 
> Hey, wanna hear what actual riders are saying?
> 
> ...


I wonder why GM wants to sell Cruise then.... https://uberpeople.net/threads/gm-j...ing-shares-of-self-driving-unit-video.266537/

Hahaha..., he is showing a dash cam video and the only thing in the frame is the road and traffic ahead.... hahahaha...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> And Kroger will be on the hook when one of their sdc's kills someone.


I don't think these mini SDCs can move fast enough to kill someone.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Hey, wanna hear what actual riders are saying?


So you mean the people who signed up for free rides in the Waymo early rider program are saying nice things about their free rides? Wow, what a shock


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Psssttttt. . . . wanna buy a hijacked load of steaks ?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> So you mean the people who signed up for free rides in the Waymo early rider program are saying nice things about their free rides? Wow, what a shock


I agree.

They are predisposed and vetted.

Now show me a single person who doesn't like it. This is uberdriverfornow 's entire position. I can show successes, people who like it, he can show nothing as to user experience. Why?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I agree.
> 
> They are predisposed and vetted.
> 
> Now show me a single person who doesn't like it. This is uberdriverfornow 's entire position. I can show successes, people who like it, he can show nothing as to user experience. Why?


Your "successes" are biased so they don't count. Show me an unsolicited success. There aren't any.

Now, there MIGHT be some down the road but talk to me when they happen


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I could see these little electric shopping buggies working for deliveries.

Especially in dense urban areas.

Even better if they can fit down aisles of grocery stores and enter buildings.

Imagine grocery car arriving at 15th floor.
To be unloaded outside your door.
Just scan your credit card to unlock it .
.

Now make an ice cream buggy that dispenses treats like a vending machine.

I would invest in This before an S.D.C. passenger car.
Make one for plants & large construction sites to deliver tools & materials when summoned from tool room.

Chicago Bridge & Iron will buy 30 of them tommorrow.

Could save many man hours on large construction jobs.
Sealed environments.
Minimal traffic.
Must be explosion proof if electric.
Only diesel combustion engines allowed in small plant vehicles.

Could replace kawasaki mules and the old suzuki mini trucks.

You can have 2 guys being paid $30.00 an hour to walk to tool room for a dozen 1"× 8" bolts, a come along and a grinder.
Each will stop at bathroom, water, bs along the way, stop at smoke pen bs at tool room. Materials just cost $60.00 to make a trip. 300 people on a job.
Multiple times a day.
Or you can send automated buggy out.

I dont like S.D.C.'s
But i would Love this in a plant or construction site.

This thing could pay for itself quickly.
Plant speed limits are often 10 m.p.h.

Good for a sprawling multi acre apartment complex construction job also.

If only they could climb stairs on a 1,000 foot Navy ship with 7 levels in hull and 7 levels above deck ! The hip & knee replacements this could save !


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I could see these little electric shopping buggies working for deliveries.
> 
> Especially in dense urban areas.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing something like this...






Well... I've paid for a ticket to see it on a screen, in a movie...

They've actually captured a video stream from inside the droid... Check it out!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robot chicken eh ?
Go watch the Cookie Monster vs Keebler Elves on youtube. Hilarious.


----------

